# WW no-knead bread recipe



## _Karen_Cee_ (Jun 15, 2016)

Does anyone have a recipe for whole wheat no-knead artisan bread? Or maybe you guys and gals know where I can find one here? I'm looking, or doing a search through the archives but was hoping someone might have one close by. I use fresh ground wheat berries instead of store bought and wanted to try something like this instead of what I usually make. My hands...they hurt today so I thought something easy would fit the bill. Thanks in advance...

Karen_Cee


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Would something like this work? 

http://www.cearaskitchen.com/easy-whole-wheat-artisan-bread-no-knead/

I have to admit that I don't have a lot of experience making no knead bread because I enjoy the kneading (great for getting out frustrations gre but this looked interesting.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Check the website for king Arthur flour--they usually have recipes-- Easy one for sourdough came in my e mail from them


----------



## SueBee (May 28, 2010)

I have always done making bread the old way, then I found this site and tried it. The bread turns out fantastic, I used 1 c. of oat flour in place of 1 c. of white. By the way it only takes 3 hours from start to finish.

https://www.alexandracooks.com/2012...ad-the-best-easiest-bread-you-will-ever-make/


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

how about using a bread machine?


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

SueBee said:


> I have always done making bread the old way, then I found this site and tried it. The bread turns out fantastic, I used 1 c. of oat flour in place of 1 c. of white. By the way it only takes 3 hours from start to finish.
> 
> https://www.alexandracooks.com/2012...ad-the-best-easiest-bread-you-will-ever-make/


That looks wonderfull - I'm going to try it this weekend.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

Beltane said:


> That looks wonderfull - I'm going to try it this weekend.


Me too!!!


----------



## _Karen_Cee_ (Jun 15, 2016)

So I made some of the artisan bread but I used all whole wheat flour. Couldn't find my honey so I used maple syrup. Turned out to be rather tasty. I did add a couple of TB of ground flax. WW is a denser bread than what we're used to from the store and I'm hoping, over the course of more breadmaking, that my bread becomes lighter and more "spongy" than what I wound up with this time.


----------

